# DAEGU 2011 - IAAF World Championship / XIII Edition



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Aerial View*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA (Traing Camp) Daegu Civil Stadium*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice athlete village.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jamaica (Traing Camp) Gyeongsan Athletic Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Poland (Traing Camp) Geochang Sports Park*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*UK (Traing Camp) Ulsan Stadium & Ulsan Munsu Subsidiary Stadium*

Ulsan Stadium 













Ulsan Munsu Subsidiary Stadium


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Daegu IAAF 2011 Commercial *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*IAAF.DAEGU.2011 100m Men - Sogelau TUVALU [15,66s] *






*IAAF.DAEGU.2011 Sogelau TUVALU Interview (Dreams come true) *


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Athletes Village*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Opening*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*100m Semi Final*



> *Demi-finales 28/08/2011 *
> 
> Les 2 premiers de chaque série + les 2 meilleurs temps qualifiés.
> 
> ...

















------




> *Finale (-1.40m/s) 28/08/2011*
> 
> Rang Athlète Perf. Rec.
> *1 Y. BLAKE (JAM) 9"92
> ...


http://www.lequipe.fr/Athletisme/AthletismeChampionnat593_1_H.html


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

english












spanish


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

repin said:


> english
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got it in french (co-official language) ?



repin said:


>


The morning, there stadium is empty.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Edit


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

Voici la version Française


French













Japanese


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Gadiri said:


> The morning, there stadium is empty.


Crowds have been pretty good at night atleast. 

The morning/day sessions usually do not have great attendances at any WC, given that most are just qualification rounds, and people are at work/school during those times.

I have noticed how they have closed off the top sections after the first day/opening ceremony, which allows for crowds to look larger, as it keeps people closer to the action.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*100 M , Final*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*100M - Final (Women)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Sogelau Tuvalu of American Samoa competes in the men's 100 metres preliminary round


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

An official flags in front of the runners as Usain Bolt (2nd L) of Jamaica reacts after false 
starting in the Men's 100 metre final during day two of 13th IAAF World Athletics Championships 
at the Daegu Stadium on August 28, 2011 in Daegu, South Korea.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Daegu stadium is empty*


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

> *‘Next Stop Moscow 2013’ *
> 
> Daegu, Korea - In the Convention Hall of the Hotel Inter-Burgo, IAAF Hotel in Daegu, the Local Organising Committee (LOC) of the *2013 IAAF World Championships, Moscow, Russia*, yesterday (2) gave a video presentation to 400 federation and team officials showing what they can expect in two years’ time of the Russian capital, its culture, history and tradition and of course it’s sporting facilities. The presentation was followed by a sumptuous lunch.
> 
> ...


http://daegu2011.iaaf.org/newslistdetail.aspx?id=62276












> *Russia second in Athletic Worlds medals count*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://rt.com/sport/usa-russia-kenya-daegu-medals-count-629/


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not being nasty when I say this but this has been the most underwhelming World athletics championship I've ever witnessed. OK so the time difference didn't help but even so it didn't seem to be able to grab my attention. And the odd times it did the half-empty stadium was very off-putting for such a 'huge' event. Very disappointing IMHO.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

More Ivet Lalova.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

AdidasGazelle said:


> I'm not being nasty when I say this but this has been the most underwhelming World athletics championship I've ever witnessed. OK so the time difference didn't help but even so it didn't seem to be able to grab my attention. And the odd times it did the half-empty stadium was very off-putting for such a 'huge' event. Very disappointing IMHO.


+1 !


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

adeaide said:


> An official flags in front of the runners as Usain Bolt (2nd L) of Jamaica reacts after false
> starting in the Men's 100 metre final during day two of 13th IAAF World Athletics Championships
> at the Daegu Stadium on August 28, 2011 in Daegu, South Korea.


----------

